# Παπαγάλοι > Διατροφή >  Είναι τοξικά τα κουκούτσια από το καρπούζι??

## Kostakos

Nα ρωτήσω κάτι χωρίς να θέλω να χαλάσω το θέμα... τα κουκούτσια από το καρπούζι δεν είανι τοξικά??




>

----------


## Oneiropagida

> Nα ρωτήσω κάτι χωρίς να θέλω να χαλάσω το θέμα... τα κουκούτσια από το καρπούζι δεν είανι τοξικά??



Ναι Κωστή, όταν προσφέρουμε φρούτα προσέχουμε και αφαιρούμε όλα τα κουκούτσια-σπόρους γιατί περιέχουν τοξικές ουσίες!!

----------


## cockatiel

ναι Κωστη πιστευω πως περνεις ενα μερος του φρουτου και το κοιτας εξονυχιστικα πρωτου το δοσεις στον φτερωτο σου φιλο !!!!

----------


## Kostakos

ναι αλλά στην εικόνα του Αλέξανδρου ο Ντίνος μου φαίνεται πως έχει βγάλει τα κουκούτσια!!

----------


## cockatiel

και αυτα που εχει στο στομα του τι ειναι ;;;

----------


## kaveiros

Τα δικα μου τα τσακιζουν τα σπορια απ το καρπουζι! Απ τις αρχες του καλοκαιριου δινω καρπουζι και τρωνε πρωτα τα κουκουτσια. Ηξερα για το μηλο δεν εχω ακουσει για καρπουζι. Για την ακριβεια γινεται σκοτωμος ποιο θα τα πρωτοφαει...θα προσπαθησω να μαθω συγκεκριμενα για το καρπουζι, αν ειναι τοξικα εννοειται οτι δε θα ξαναδωσω.

---------

Παιδια ειναι ασφαλεστατοι και μαλιστα προτεινονται ως λιχουδια σε ξενες σελιδες. Εμπεριεχονται ακομα και σε τροφες , οπως ο κολοκυθοσπορος π.χ που εχουν πολλες τροφες, ετσι και ο σπορος καρπουζιου ειναι λιχουδια. Επικινδυνα ειναι τα κουκουτσια μηλου, ροδακινου, νεκταρινιου, κερασιου, αχλαδιου. 
Καρπουζι, πεπονι και σταφυλια με κουκουτσια ειναι ασφαλη και προτεινονται κιολας.

----------


## Kostakos

Aλέξανδρε ευχαριστούμε για τις πληροφορίες!!

----------


## 11panos04

Eννοειτε το εσωτερικο τους;;τοξικα μόνο για τα πουλια ή κ για εμας;;;

φιλικα

----------


## lagreco69

Στα μικρα μου δεν το δινω ποτε με κουκουτσια!! αλλα εμπιστευομαι τον Αντρεα εαν λεει οτι ειναι εναξει!! να τρωνε. πιστευω οτι δεν θα εδινε ποτε κατι στα μικρα του χωρις να το ψαξει πρωτα. σε ανθρωπους! εγω το καρπουζι το τρωω με τα κουκουτσια για τουλαχιστον 20 χρονια τωρα!! δεν εχω παθει κατι.

----------


## 11panos04

Το ρωταω,γιατι εγω αφενος δεν καταπινω τα  κουκουτσια...αλλα τρωω τη ψιχα τους,τα ανοιγω κ τρωω το απο μεσα,γι αυτο λεω,αν ειναι τοξικα για τα πλια,μπας και...

Φιλικα

----------


## jk21

Οι σποροι καποιων φρουτων περιεχουν καποιες κυανιουχες ενωσεις οι οποιες ειναι με πρωτη ματια τοξικες και σιγουρα τοξικες σε αλογιστες ποσοτητες .σε μικρες η δραση τους ειναι αμφιλεγομενη ειδικα μαλιστα οταν αναφερομαστε στην κυανιδινη ή αλλιως βιταμινη β17 που υπαρχει τεραστια συζητηση για το αν εχει και αντικαρκινικες ιδιοτητες.στις ποσοτητες που θα ετρωγε ομως ενα πουλι θα ηταν σιγουρα τοξικες .οι σποροι ομως του καρπουζιου δεν ειναι γνωστοι για κατι τετοιο .του πεπονιου μαλιστα αλλα και του συγγενικου κολοκυθιου ειναι γνωστο οτι ειναι βρωσιμοι .ο κολοκυθοσπορος ειναι ο γνωστος πασατεμπος .παρολα αυτα ειναι ακινδυνοι οταν διερχονται αχωνευτοι και αμασητοι στο εντερο .αν παλι μασηθουν πρεπει αυτο να γινει καλα γιατι μικρα κομματακια τους αν δεν χωνευθουν μπορει να δημιουργησουν σκωληκοειδιτιδα αν σφηνωνουν στην γνωστη αποφυση .δεν ξερω αν ανατομικα υπαρχει κατι αναλογο στα ψιττακοειδη ή τα στρουθιομορφα πουλια που μας ενδιαφερουν

----------


## cockatiel

οντως το ειδα και εγω οτι τα κουκουτσια τουνκαρπουζιου πρτοτεινωνται κιολας για λοιχουδια !!! αλλα και εγω παντα το καταποινω το κουκουτσι και δεν εχω παθει τιποτα !!!

----------

